# Backwater Basics - Aluminum Grab Bars



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

I also have tiller extensions $50, custom cut to the length you need. PM if interested.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

I have brand new casting platforms, PM me or call 239-246-3866. Price is $225 shipped within Florida, may be a little more outside Florida or $200 local pick up in Cape Coral.

Dimensions are 22" wide x 13" deep x 17" tall. Has hole drilled for turnbuckle attachment. Price does not include turnbuckle or tie down mount that attaches to boat.


----------

